# What Bogs got rid of today



## Bogstandard (Jul 17, 2008)

Its been a hectic and very expensive couple of days at the Boggies household for the last couple of days.

I have managed to get rid of the daughter for the second time, hopefully to a better person than the previous.

Here is Bogus, at the back of grandson and granddaughter #1 and the Lilac better half. Next comes daughter, new son in law and grandson #2, followed by new inlaws.

This was taken at 11.15 this morning, it stopped raining for about ten minutes while we all took piccies.







Seems like I scrub up well with a hosepipe and yardbrush.
The suit and tie only comes out for weddings and funerals.

Bogs


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 17, 2008)

thats a nice pic of the family bogs...............tell your daughter that the colonists over in canader wish her all the best ;D 

chuck


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 17, 2008)

:big: Lovely picture Mr Standard 

All the very best wishes to the happy couple, from the south coast, and to yourselves on a great occasion.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## John S (Jul 17, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Seems like I scrub up well with a hosepipe and yardbrush.
> The suit and tie only comes out for weddings and funerals.
> 
> Bogs



Blue tie ? My suit has two ties to go with it, one in each jacket pocket, gray for weddings, black for funerals.
They are the only ties I own :-\

.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 17, 2008)

Gee, Bogs, you clean up right smartly.

Seriously, you have a lovely family. Please extend the new couple my congratulations.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing what a bit of spit and polish will do..

Congratulations to the happy couple and to the (very proud looking) father of the bride.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out Bogs all blinged up!

Your daughter must have timed her nuptuals with military precision to take into account your workshop in refit with commensurate less opportunities for ingrained grime under fingernails and plasters on fingers on your part.

Congratulations to the happy couple and I hope that the day was enjoyed by all.

Al


----------



## Paolo (Jul 18, 2008)

All the very best wishes to the happy couple, from the Italy..Rome
Best wishes
Paolo


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratulations to you and all the family John 8) , lovely picture.

CC


----------



## JohnS (Jul 18, 2008)

John

Yes, a wonderful family pic, my congratulations and very best wishes to you all.

John S


----------



## tel (Jul 18, 2008)

Marriage is a wonderful institution - _if_ you like living in an institution.

Congrats to 'em anyway.


----------



## Bernd (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrat's Bog's. Nice family. Nice to see you can be "Blinged" up a bit. ;D

I'm going to have to get spiffed up like that next weekend. One and only daughter is getting married.

Bernd


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratulations to all your family, but I have a bone to pick with you! I just got rid of my daughter in Novemer last year and am recovering financial still (and I put aside the money from the day she was born). 29 years of saving and now someone tells me you may ahve to do it again! No way hosay!!!!!!  How can I think of a furnace, cnc experiments..................


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their wellwishes for the happy couple. For me, I am just relieved to get the monkey suit and tie off.

To reply to some of you personally.

Malcolm,

The couple are now staying at the in laws for a week, the have a very respected B&B in Cornwall, down your end of the country. They had to leave early this morning, about ten guests turning up this evening.

John S III

My mentor was at the wedding as well, he went into his inside pocket to get the card for the happy couple, and pulled out a hymn sheet for a funeral he attended a few months ago. So it looks like we all do the thing with a suit and two ties.

Al,

My nails haven't been this clean in years, the wife is also happy, she doesn't have to follow me round now, cleaning off dirty handprints on everything I touch.

Tel,

I've been living in an institution for thirty eight years next month, I am only just getting used to it.

Bernd,

Welcome to the club of empty pockets and great relief. It is sad to say goodbye, but don't do as I did, and celebrate in public when she said 'I do'. I was shaking my booty all the way home, not a pretty sight.

Metal Mick,

My heart bleeds for you. 
I got around the financial things at the dance last night. I bunged them a big wedge of readies, and told them that was it, and in couple of years I will be coming to them for a loan. You can guarantee they won't ever bother you again. When they want to come round, they will phone first, if the phone is still connected, they will come, if it isn't, you won't see them for years, just in case you want a loan off them.

So thank you all again, and next time you see me I am sure I will be back to my filthy usual self.

Bogs.


----------



## Cedge (Jul 18, 2008)

Daaaaaannng!!! First, it was Bogster ain't got no tools and now he's done gone and gotten all civilized on us. He cleans up like a real dandy though. Congrats on acquiring the new son in law.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking group you have there John!

A shame you could appear proud in that picture. 
I would have been TOO!

Best wishes from my home for a happy life to the newlyweds!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 18, 2008)

Steve,

New son in law indeed.

There is method in my madness, he stands about 6ft 5ins when he isn't slouching, and his knuckles drag along the ground. A very useful tool when you need things in high places. Saves me getting the ladders out.


Bogs


----------



## tel (Jul 18, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Tel,
> 
> I've been living in an institution for thirty eight years next month, I am only just getting used to it.



Dang, you make me feel like a beginner - I've only been an inmate 35 years come January.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry Tel,

I got it wrong as usual, it is 37 years next month, so you are not much of a beginner yourself.

Doesn't time fly when you are enjoying yourself?

Another 13 years and we will get our letter of congratulations from the Queen, plus our piccy in the local rag, will have to get the suit out again.

But on a serious note, what has made it last so long for you?

Our partnership started when I was very young, when my older sister married my wife's older brother (and I am not on about Deliverance here, or keeping it in the family). We didn't really notice each other for many years, into our late teens.
In those days, you went thru a courtship and engagement phase, eventually ending up married, usually with living accomodation supplied by the parents for a year or so. Ours was a little shorter as the services gave us accomodation after about six months.

We went by the rule, if we had it, we spent it to improve our lifestyle, if we didn't have it, we were like everyone else, broke. Not once in our partnership have we ever argued over money. We have worried for endless hours, but never fell out with each other over it.

If we ever disagreed on anything, we both said sorry, and made up in the best way we knew. Never let it drag on.

You both need a good sense of humour, without it, you would be in deep trouble when the hard times came, and when we first started out, there were many. There still are, but now we have the knack, and can shrug them off.

You just don't know someone for at least the first ten years, my wife still amazes me now, even after all these years.

Would I do it all again, you betcha. We have been lucky and found each other at the right time and made it work.

Unfortunately there are many who haven't succeeded, for one reason or another, and will never experience the happiness of being together for such a long time. No shame on them, it just didn't work out for them, for whatever reason. It can take a few goes before the perfect match is found.

So the secret of our success has been, don't argue over money, have a good sense of humour, and be willing to put up with the smell, after a curry or a good dose of beer the night before.

John

BTW, please don't turn this into a bitching post about previous partners, only nice soppy things should happen here.


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2008)

So the secret of our success has been, don't argue over money, have a good sense of humour, and be willing to put up with the smell, after a curry or a good dose of beer the night before

AMEN


----------



## HS93 (Jul 19, 2008)

Boggy has been keeping busy while the shop is down, although Bandit does most of the ladder work.

Peter


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 19, 2008)

I will have been married 37 years in September and my secret is simple....keep out of each others way! ;D


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2008)

In just on 35 years of marriage we've only 'ad one fight - it lasted, erm ..... just on 35 years. ;D


----------

